# Tour de Tucson



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

any locals or non-locals doing the Tucson?

its bound to be a spectacle.
it'll be my first century.
Ive been on a road bike for about 3 months so this should be good:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

dirtrodr said:


> any locals or non-locals doing the Tucson?
> 
> its bound to be a spectacle.
> it'll be my first century.
> Ive been on a road bike for about 3 months so this should be good:thumbsup:


I wish I could be there. I lived in Tucson for 8+ years and never did the ride...next year maybe, esp if there are no important cross races that weekend.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

dirtrodr said:


> any locals or non-locals doing the Tucson?
> 
> its bound to be a spectacle.
> it'll be my first century.
> Ive been on a road bike for about 3 months so this should be good:thumbsup:



I'm doing it, coming from Dallas. I'm going with a friend that has a relative in Tucson. I've ridden big events, like the HH which draws 10k+, but have never done anything with dry river bed crossings!!! I can't wait! Sounds like it will be a memorable 1st century for you.


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep, I'll be there. But I doubt I'll do the full century... probably the 80-mile or the 67-mile like I did last year.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> I'm doing it, coming from Dallas. I'm going with a friend that has a relative in Tucson. I've ridden big events, like the HH which draws 10k+, but have never done anything with dry river bed crossings!!! I can't wait! Sounds like it will be a memorable 1st century for you.


 yeah the crossings ought to be interesting..

what do you think of the amount of people to contend with?
difficult till they spread out a bit?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

The people are a real problem. That being said, I am doing it again this year. Many of the riders don't often ride in groups. The lanes used are closed to auto traffic, but often I saw 4-8 riders abreast, taking up the whole lane at 8-12 mph. If you don't get to the start early you will be passing people like that all day. It gets to be a joke. I was in that kind of traffice for 65 miles my first year. Last year I got an earlier start, got farther forward in line, and didn't have to pass so many people.

The support is good, but the stops have only water, so bring your own sport's drink powder. I didn't my first year, and suffered from lack of salt.

Bring something disposable to wear before the start, or have someone to take some warm stuff from you. It is cold standing around, but warms up quickly when the sun comes up.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The people are a real problem. That being said, I am doing it again this year. Many of the riders don't often ride in groups. The lanes used are closed to auto traffic, but often I saw 4-8 riders abreast, taking up the whole lane at 8-12 mph. If you don't get to the start early you will be passing people like that all day. It gets to be a joke. I was in that kind of traffice for 65 miles my first year. Last year I got an earlier start, got farther forward in line, and didn't have to pass so many people.
> 
> The support is good, but the stops have only water, so bring your own sport's drink powder. I didn't my first year, and suffered from lack of salt.
> 
> Bring something disposable to wear before the start, or have someone to take some warm stuff from you. It is cold standing around, but warms up quickly when the sun comes up.


do people frown on you moseying your way forward before the start?


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The people are a real problem. That being said, I am doing it again this year. Many of the riders don't often ride in groups. The lanes used are closed to auto traffic, but often I saw 4-8 riders abreast, taking up the whole lane at 8-12 mph. If you don't get to the start early you will be passing people like that all day. It gets to be a joke. I was in that kind of traffice for 65 miles my first year. Last year I got an earlier start, got farther forward in line, and didn't have to pass so many people.
> 
> The support is good, but the stops have only water, so bring your own sport's drink powder. I didn't my first year, and suffered from lack of salt.
> 
> Bring something disposable to wear before the start, or have someone to take some warm stuff from you. It is cold standing around, but warms up quickly when the sun comes up.


This is exactly why I do the shorter route... fewer people to pass/worry about. It's a fun ride, but filled with WAY too many folks who don't know how to ride in pacelines or just flat out block the entire lane and chat while they do 10mph. It IS a "ride" and not a "race" but the mixture between people who treat it like a race and and those a ride makes for some dangerous situations, IMO.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The people are a real problem. That being said, I am doing it again this year. Many of the riders don't often ride in groups. The lanes used are closed to auto traffic, but often I saw 4-8 riders abreast, taking up the whole lane at 8-12 mph. If you don't get to the start early you will be passing people like that all day. It gets to be a joke. I was in that kind of traffice for 65 miles my first year. Last year I got an earlier start, got farther forward in line, and didn't have to pass so many people.
> 
> The support is good, but the stops have only water, so bring your own sport's drink powder. I didn't my first year, and suffered from lack of salt.
> 
> Bring something disposable to wear before the start, or have someone to take some warm stuff from you. It is cold standing around, but warms up quickly when the sun comes up.



This will be my first year.... I know it is not a race, but I am shooting for under 6 hours, which would put me in the platinum time (I'm a girl)... I did a 5 hour century in August, so I have a shot.... but the start line has me worried, especially reading all these posts and I'm a slow starter as well....

1. what time should I get there to get in the gold section... so you don't have to pass the ones riding 3 or 4 abreast going 12mph? or would the silver section be ok? 
2. once there in line can you leave your bike and go find a toilet? do people do that?? I might have a friend to watch my bike... I just can't see arriving at 5:30 and just sitting there.. I'll need a toilet for sure!! 
3. and any other tips to get me to the finish line in less than 6 hours? 

I am used to riding in large groups, we have many rally's that draw in the thousands, but usually you can just show up minutes before and people will let you in line up towards the front, so you can get a good warm up, go to the bathroom, etc... so the start on this will definitely be my Achilles heel. 

thanks!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

dirtrodr said:


> yeah the crossings ought to be interesting..
> 
> what do you think of the amount of people to contend with?
> difficult till they spread out a bit?



I'm worried about the start... read my post above... 

If you haven't ridden with lots of people, maybe you can ride with a group or an event to help get used to it before November? The main thing is to hold a straight line and ride in a predictable way.... watch ahead and watch for riders that aren't holding a straight line and/or weaving. It does take some getting used to, and the start will be the worst... I'm thinking after the first river crossing it thins out a bit... I bet you will be fine.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> 1. what time should I get there to get in the gold section... so you don't have to pass the ones riding 3 or 4 abreast going 12mph? or would the silver section be ok?
> 2. once there in line can you leave your bike and go find a toilet? do people do that?? I might have a friend to watch my bike... I just can't see arriving at 5:30 and just sitting there.. I'll need a toilet for sure!!
> 3. and any other tips to get me to the finish line in less than 6 hours?
> thanks!


You need to start toward the front of the gold section. To do that, you need to _be_ there at 4:30. You have to stay by your bike, or have someone else do it for you. Some people leave bikes, but some bikes turn up missing too. The other option will work, but not make you any friends. Wait until just before the start and jump the barrier right in the front part of the gold. Several people do that every year.

The washes are tricky, because if you don't get to the first one fairly quickly you have to cross really slowly. Most pople are not in a hurry. Carry your bike across the first one at least, because there are goat's heads in the dirt, and there are quite a few people changing tires just after the wash.

There are plenty of fast groups that form. Get in one, and you should be good. I usually plan for three stops, but do what works for you. If the rest of the group you are in doesn't stop, then you can catch another group if you need to stop. Don't stop at the first stop, basically on the corner of Irvington and Kolb. That one is nuts with people usually.

Good luck. I will be riding with my son, who is doing his first century. At least, the plan is that he will do it. He's 9, so I won't be breaking any records this year. So far his longest ride was about 65 miles. He is very excited about the ride.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> You need to start toward the front of the gold section. To do that, you need to _be_ there at 4:30. You have to stay by your bike, or have someone else do it for you. Some people leave bikes, but some bikes turn up missing too. The other option will work, but not make you any friends. Wait until just before the start and jump the barrier right in the front part of the gold. Several people do that every year.
> 
> The washes are tricky, because if you don't get to the first one fairly quickly you have to cross really slowly. Most pople are not in a hurry. Carry your bike across the first one at least, because there are goat's heads in the dirt, and there are quite a few people changing tires just after the wash.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the tips.. looking forward to visiting Tucson. Wow your 9 year old doing his first century!! Good luck to him, he has got to be one of the youngest going the 109, how exciting for you guys. 

Jeez... 4:30am for the gold, hmm.. that will be tough to make, and I don't think I could jump the barricades... I start like crap too, so just sitting there in the cold will be horrible... especially going from cold to 30+ in the first miles... I might be better off starting in the silver and not blowing myself up... Then just hope to still find a good group once I'm warmed up. 

Goat heads....for sure I'll get off the bike!!! And I'll be wearing some kind of booties as well... I was thinking to just keep the rocks out of my shoes, not goat bones!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Last year there were actually four sections. The first to go is the Platinum. They are lined up on the left side of the road, in the front. Behind them is part of the Gold section. That is where the fast, non-Platinum riders try to get, since they essentially get to go with the Platinums. The next barricade to get dropped is the gold on the right side of the road, but there is about a 2-3 minute wait before that one goes down. So, if you want to get in the fastest groups you have to be in the first group that gets to leave. Even if you don't get in the first section you can still go in the gold. That is worthwhile, if you're trying to get a good time. I'm planning on starting at the back of the gold, or the start of the silver, just to stay out of the mess that happens at the back of the silver/start of bronze section.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Last year there were actually four sections. The first to go is the Platinum. They are lined up on the left side of the road, in the front. Behind them is part of the Gold section. That is where the fast, non-Platinum riders try to get, since they essentially get to go with the Platinums. The next barricade to get dropped is the gold on the right side of the road, but there is about a 2-3 minute wait before that one goes down. So, if you want to get in the fastest groups you have to be in the first group that gets to leave. Even if you don't get in the first section you can still go in the gold. That is worthwhile, if you're trying to get a good time. I'm planning on starting at the back of the gold, or the start of the silver, just to stay out of the mess that happens at the back of the silver/start of bronze section.


So the gold is lined up on two different sides of the road and there is a gap of 2-3 minutes from when the 1st half of gold goes to the 2nd half? Sounds pretty confusing... 

Is the front of the silver just behind the end of the last section of gold on the same side of the road and are there any gaps between these two groups?? Hopefully I can talk/bribe my friend into helping me at the start to get there early... she is doing either the 66 or 33 miles. 

One other question... so do people really get there and stay in one spot(without leaving for the bathroom or anything else) from 4:30 on until the start??


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> Hopefully I can talk/bribe my friend into helping me at the start to get there early... she is doing either the 66 or 33 miles.


the 66 and/or 33 milers start on a different part of the course.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

pedalruns said:


> So the gold is lined up on two different sides of the road and there is a gap of 2-3 minutes from when the 1st half of gold goes to the 2nd half? Sounds pretty confusing...
> 
> Is the front of the silver just behind the end of the last section of gold on the same side of the road and are there any gaps between these two groups?? Hopefully I can talk/bribe my friend into helping me at the start to get there early... she is doing either the 66 or 33 miles.
> 
> One other question... so do people really get there and stay in one spot(without leaving for the bathroom or anything else) from 4:30 on until the start??


Yes, people do wait there that long. I got there at 5:30, and I barely made it into the second gold group. I was just in front of the silver barrier.

The front of the silver is just behind the second gold group. The front of the bronze is just behind the silver.

It isn't too confusing. Just get in the gold group behind the platinum if you can, if not you are going to have to wait for about 5 minutes after the start before you actually start moving. As long as you are toward the front of the second gold group you will be OK. If you start in the silver, expect the road to be packed until the wash, as well as the crossing to be slow.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Unfortunately these times are correct. I showed up at 6.00 AM and had to line up in the bronze section. 

I found that there are a few people capable of riding a decent time that came past me but you will not find a big group to sit in with, I just formed a small group (actually just 2 of us) and rode as hard as I could (other guy dropped me at the end of Tangerine so I rode the rest of the way mostly on my own). I passed a lot of people and didn't find it was too bad passing in most places. I don't think the roads are closed as another poster mentioned.

Starting in the bronze is definately a hinderence though to making a goal time, I had targeted sub-5 hours but finished in 5.06 which was a little disappointing.

The fist wash was a zoo but I crossed as fast as I wanted to, it is pretty sandy so you won't want to run through it. By the second wash it had really thinned out and I rode most of the dirt section as it wasn't really sandy. I didn't flat but I sw a lot of people who did so you may want to carry your bike here.

But the advice about a blanket at the start is a good one. I lined up next to two guys who had blankets and lawn chairs and were just going to ditch everything.

Good luck with the ride.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

THanks very much for all the advice from everyone... Regardless of where I line up sounds like it all will be quite the experience.. and staying upright will also be a goal! 

Great time idris icabod, especially starting in the bronze!! Something I need to avoid if possible it sounds like. 

Can't wait!


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone doing the Tamacacori or Silverbell century rides in preperation??


----------



## sikwoodbiker (Feb 10, 2007)

I am for sure doing Tumacacori and not sure about silverbell.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Will be doing my first El Tour de Tucson this year. From what I have learned from freinds who have done the tour before it seems that the 109 mile event is the most congested(this event has the most entries). The 80 and 66 mile events are not too bad but the 35 mile event also has quite a few entries.
They tell me that the different event starting times are coordinated so that each will begin just after 109 mile event riders on a 6 hour pace will have already gone by.
Other advice for the first tour is to ride for the fun of the event and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tdt*



dirtrodr said:


> any locals or non-locals doing the Tucson?
> 
> its bound to be a spectacle.
> it'll be my first century.
> Ive been on a road bike for about 3 months so this should be good:thumbsup:


Will be there early at the start. Gonna try and get the gold medal time of 6 hours or less. Any suggestions to that effect would be helpful:thumbsup:


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

This will be my first TdT also. I was talking with someone who has done a few and he cautioned me about the wash crossings. Make sure you know where they are and be prepared for a log jam. He said a lot of new riders sort of panic when they get to the slow-down; lots of chances for a crash if you are not ready and wide awake.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

mavicwheels said:


> Will be there early at the start. Gonna try and get the gold medal time of 6 hours or less. Any suggestions to that effect would be helpful:thumbsup:



6 hours is my goal time as well.... Lots of good advice above in this thread. Good luck!! 


Question for Tucson locals...what kind of road surface's do you guys have?? In Texas we have what is called chip-seal, a very rough coated road surface that they seem to be doing quite a few roads around here on... so just wondering if they do that in AZ, especially the El Tour route??


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I have ridden on quite a bit of the course. For the most part it is on fairly good asphalt; I don't recall any sections of chip-seal although they do do that here in Arizona. Of course there are a few sections where the asphalt may be worn and somewhat rough and there are a few sections where there is "old road" that may be in poor shape with some potholes. But generally the entire course is in pretty good shape and fine for riding.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

This will be my 10th year riding in El Tour, so I know the ride pretty well. I agree with the advice about lining up early and it is especially applicable this year because they are expecting 10,000-11,000 riders, a huge increase from the 8,000 of last year. The League of American Wheelmen is holding its annual convention in conjunction with El Tour, so many of those folks will be riding in El Tour, driving the numbers up. It will be crowded, so be careful, ESPECIALLY AT THE START! Hold your line, hope everyone else holds theirs, and you'll be fine. In one of the earlier posts someone made the comment that lanes are closed to car traffic, and this is really not the case with the exception of a few short stretches....you will be sharing the road with cars so be aware of them, as I have seen countless close calls with cars trying to get around the riders over the years. The roads should be in good shape, but the stretch on the south side (Los Reales, I believe) is full of pot holes every year and I don't know if this year will be any different, so be careful there. Oh, one more thing about the wait before the ride: they do have port-a-johns out there but I wouldn't wait past 6:30 to use one. Make friends with the people standing next to you while waiting and they will watch your bike for you while you make that last-minute toilet run. Plenty of food at the sag stops but only water, so like someone recommended, bring your powder with you to add to the water. Temps have been holding steady in the high 80's but hopefully it will cool off a bit during the next 2 weeks. I'll try to think of more tips when I check in here later.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

THanks very much for all those tips, I hope those bathroom lines aren't too long... 

Getting close, I'll be packing my bike up next week for shipping.... And I saw they have the new 07 clothing out!! Looks good, but don't know if I can afford a jersry, we'll see when I'm there if I can't resist!!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I said roads were closed, and some are. But not all. In many places the shoulder is coned off, or traffic is one-way only. But that in not universal. We all need to watch out for cars out there!!!


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

*Rail Road Crossings!*

Another tip worth mentioning is to watch out for the rail road crossings at the end of Tangerine Road just prior to crossing under I-10. These run diagonally across the road and always take out a few cyclists every year who get their wheels caught up in them.


----------



## EasyAZ (Nov 2, 2007)

*Los Reales Condition.*

I was on Los Reales last Saturday. It is one of the worst roads in Tucson. I guess it's just a part of the challenge. Either that or the fact that it's adjacent to a City Dump. Smooth roads are not a priority for dump trucks full or garbage I guess. Enjoying the thread. I'm doing 109 this year after doing 66 last year in my first tour. It's a blast. Just be careful. There will be plenty of slow, unskilled and oblivious riders. Sprint past them like a scalded dog and then give a sigh of relief as you settle into your groove. The washes can be quite sandy. I'm considering throwing surgical caps over my shoes.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice, keep the info comin"


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> The people are a real problem. That being said, I am doing it again this year. Many of the riders don't often ride in groups. The lanes used are closed to auto traffic, but often I saw 4-8 riders abreast, taking up the whole lane at 8-12 mph. If you don't get to the start early you will be passing people like that all day. It gets to be a joke. I was in that kind of traffice for 65 miles my first year. Last year I got an earlier start, got farther forward in line, and didn't have to pass so many people.
> 
> The support is good, but the stops have only water, so bring your own sport's drink powder. I didn't my first year, and suffered from lack of salt.
> 
> Bring something disposable to wear before the start, or have someone to take some warm stuff from you. It is cold standing around, but warms up quickly when the sun comes up.


I was referring to our statement, "The lanes used are closed to auto traffic", which might lead some to believe that they don't have to worry about cars during the ride. Drivers are generally cautious with the thousands of riders but like I said, I have seen many close calls and there have been instances where riders were struck by cars.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

My son has lived in Tucson for 4 years and I asked him about the "goat heads" in the washes and he didn't have a clue, so will someone fill me in? Thanks.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

crj said:


> My son has lived in Tucson for 4 years and I asked him about the "goat heads" in the washes and he didn't have a clue, so will someone fill me in? Thanks.


"Goat head" is a type of thorn that grows all over the western U.S. They are very sharp and very strong, so they'll penetrate pretty much any kind of bicycle tire, even the Armadillo tires made by Specialized. I once made the mistake of walking my bike through a patch of goatheads....didn't realize what I had done until I found no less than 8 of them embedded in my tires. I wasn't very popular on that particular group ride!

When you do the river crossings in El Tour, you'll see most people carrying their bikes. It's a good idea, to avoid the goatheads and other thorns, glass, etc. that can puncture your tires.


----------



## blindzebra (Feb 15, 2007)

*Make up for poor start position.*

Shortly after the start you make a left turn on to Grenada. This road is completely closed to traffic. However, most riders stay to the right hand side of the islands in the middle of the road. Riders that want to pass can ride in the oncoming traffic lane and can pass a ton of people who are still warmimg up from the start. I have done this several times in the past and have easily gotten from the front of the silver section to the platinum groups before the first crossing. Once I got in the platinum groups it was an easy wheel suck to sub 5:00. This is all perfectly within in the rules.

Hope this helps!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

*Course profile*

Hey kids. I have a free trip to do this event if I want to go. How flat is the Hundy route? I am not in great shape but can do 100 if its flatter. Worth the trip? Fractured my wrist two weeks ago too, but am already doing 2.5 hours on the MTB with very minimal pain factor. Just in case maybe talk about the pothole/pavement factor just so I have the bases covered.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> Hey kids. I have a free trip to do this event if I want to go. How flat is the Hundy route? I am not in great shape but can do 100 if its flatter. Worth the trip? Fractured my wrist two weeks ago too, but am already doing 2.5 hours on the MTB with very minimal pain factor. Just in case maybe talk about the pothole/pavement factor just so I have the bases covered.


The route isn't that difficult but there are a fair number of hills, most of which are fairly gradual inclines. There are 2 somewhat steep hills, one on the east side after the river crossing and another at about the 85 (or so) mile point, but they are quite short. I saw on PBAA's website that the total amount of climbing is a little under 3000 feet, so really not that bad when stretched out over 109 miles. The main challenges to me have been the wind and the heat on a couple occasions, and of course dealing with the masses of riders. Road conditions are pretty good overall, a few bumpy spots on the south and southeast sections but you can easily steer around the potholes if you keep an eye out for them. So, all things considered, I'd say go for it!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

azpeterb said:


> "Goat head" is a type of thorn that grows all over the western U.S. They are very sharp and very strong, so they'll penetrate pretty much any kind of bicycle tire, even the Armadillo tires made by Specialized. I once made the mistake of walking my bike through a patch of goatheads....didn't realize what I had done until I found no less than 8 of them embedded in my tires. I wasn't very popular on that particular group ride!
> 
> When you do the river crossings in El Tour, you'll see most people carrying their bikes. It's a good idea, to avoid the goatheads and other thorns, glass, etc. that can puncture your tires.



Thanks for clearing that up!! I admit....I was really thinking of actual goat skull bones in the washes!!! haha.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

blindzebra said:


> Shortly after the start you make a left turn on to Grenada. This road is completely closed to traffic. However, most riders stay to the right hand side of the islands in the middle of the road. Riders that want to pass can ride in the oncoming traffic lane and can pass a ton of people who are still warmimg up from the start. I have done this several times in the past and have easily gotten from the front of the silver section to the platinum groups before the first crossing. Once I got in the platinum groups it was an easy wheel suck to sub 5:00. This is all perfectly within in the rules.
> 
> Hope this helps!


NIce- Im gonna need some way of getting the heck away from the major danger:thumbsup:


----------



## stoli (Sep 7, 2004)

idris icabod said:


> Another tip worth mentioning is to watch out for the rail road crossings at the end of Tangerine Road just prior to crossing under I-10. These run diagonally across the road and always take out a few cyclists every year who get their wheels caught up in them.


Don't forget that there is another set of RR tracks about two miles further up the frontage road!

I rode the complete course a couple of weeks ago. The stretch along Los Reales is still the worst -- full of potholes and patches. The frontage road along I-10 is also only marginally better. After the I-10 frontage road you hit Kolb. Riding alone it was no problem since I was able to ride in the smooth concrete gutter and avoid the chip seal; however during the tour I would not want to be penned in there. All in all, miles 18-25 are pretty rough, but then the roads are OK.

Someone asked about hills. The course is mainly rolling hills, except for the exit out of the second wash crossing. Once you leave the parking lot and turn left, you'll be on Snyder Hill, and it is pretty steep (my garmin says about 10%), but luckily short. Make sure you are in a low gear once you leave the parking lot!

My main concern is the heat. It's been well above average temp here. When I rode, I started at sunrise and it was 60, and when I finished it was over 90. If the heat is still on next week, I'll probably have to bring my camelback along since I really only want to stop once at the second crossing, and there is no way that 2 water bottles would suffice for me.

-=[doug]=-

edited to correct the slope of snyder hill


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Well my bike has arrived in Tucson!!!! And I'll be joining it on Thursday... Now I just hope the wind is calm on Saturday and the rubber side stays down... 

Looks like tons of people, scrolling thru the rider registered list... I'll be keeping in mind all the advise here.. Good luck to all and hope to read some race/ride reports next week.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I did a count on the registered rider list this morning and there was a little over 7,200 so far... lots more to come I'm sure.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Another word of warning: be very careful on Freeman Road! That is the nice downhill stretch just after you pass the Sahuaro Monument on the east side of Tucson. The road keeps getting worse and worse each year, and after riding on it this morning, it looks like it's more of the same this year. Lots of potholes, some unfilled and others very crudely filled but still hazardous to riders. The problem is that most riders go pretty fast down Freeman, and if you are in a pack it will be tough to avoid all of these potholes and cracks. I noticed that most of the trouble spots are on the right half of the lane, so you can at least reduce the likelihood of riding over the bad spots if you stay in the left half of the northbound lane....but there are still plenty of hazards in the left half so you'll still need to watch out. Be careful out there!


----------



## EasyAZ (Nov 2, 2007)

*So true about Freeman.*

Freeman is very treacherous if you can't see or aren't warned of what's ahead. Use etiquette and call 'em out as you'd want another to do the same for you. After Broadway until Speedway, Freeman gets really smooth and is a blast to fly over the rollers. Also, the last 20 or so miles on Silverbell is no picnic. It's not horrible, just poor quality surface. After 85 miles in the saddle, not a lot of fun.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

So I went over the map today following along with Mapquest, and I see 2 river crossings. Is this correct, just the 2?


----------



## EasyAZ (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the two.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

*Greg Lemond*

Will be there... I was excited to read that!! (this is according to the message board on the event website)

I wonder if his son will be there as well, I know they both did the Etape this year.... so maybe they will both be doing the full 109 miles, that would be cool.


----------



## azcycle (Jan 24, 2006)

I bailed out due to complete lack of training and I waited way too long to register. I'm not going to pay over $100 to ride the Tour that I am not even in shape to do. Miserable way to spend $100.  

I'll be out in the mountains trail-building! Good luck, everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

pedalruns, where did you see the Greg Lemond info? there was nothing in the local media today.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

azchris said:


> pedalruns, where did you see the Greg Lemond info? there was nothing in the local media today.


I found it on the event website message board.... Here is a link to the actual thread: http://www.perimeterbicycling.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=948


The message board is located on the event website, just scroll down the list and you can find all the message board.... http://www.pbaa.com/!ETT/ETThome.html

They link under 'guest celebraties' is not even working though... I would figure they would want to advertise who all will be there.. but not much news at all???


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Great, I found it. You are right, the event coordinator replies that there are too many guest celebs to name except he drops Lemond's name. Go figure. There is nothing in the media about any guests so I wonder if there is really not any that have made a firm committment.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

dirtrodr said:


> NIce- Im gonna need some way of getting the heck away from the major danger:thumbsup:


So, how did it go? I expect a full Walt-esque ride report.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Tschai said:


> So, how did it go? I expect a full Walt-esque ride report.


:thumbsup: 

I'm pretty happy in the fact that I met my goal.
I got Gold
finished in 5:35:01
in 969th

Well, let me say that just about everyone that was supposed to do it with me flaked out because of "?" My stepdad, who has ridden a bike twice in the last 15 years and is conservatively 20lbs. overweight did the 66 miler in 6:02 :thumbsup: 

I rolled into the ($10) parking lot at 5am and got into my spot in lineup at 5:15. I was sitting behind the Tucson Tri Girls so I was happy. It appeared that I was where I needed to be, in the first wave of the gold group. The wait wasnt to bad, a mtn bike buddy was about 30 yards behind so we chatted a bit. 15 min till and I got my crap together, clothes off, food in pockets and excess whatever tossed. Alone again..
National anthem and the countdown......then waiting till you can actually go 
The start wasn't near as nerve racking as I imagined, there are definately some that are squirley but I quickly just get the heck past them. At the 8 mile mark is the 1st river crossing, but I looked at the map and knew it was coming. I grabbed my bike and started jogging and shortly realized A) there's a buttload of people and B) this is a wide river crossing. I was sweating on the other side. Jumped back on and started pedaling. We did 25 miles in like 45-50 minutes thats pretty fast for me. 
I was pretty jacked up for awhile but was trying to figure out why not to many people were working together. There were just to many ranges of abilities I guess. There were groups but people were always trying to work there way in, and there was no organization:cryin: 
For the next 50-60 miles I just grabbed wheels, tandems if possible (they're usuall pretty fast) and tried to go as fast as I could without tapping my heartrate. 
I actually fely great for the most part....until......
about mile 90 my a$$ just fell apart, literally:mad2: 
I could not get comfortable or generate much power because I couldn't pull on the pedals!
The last 15 miles were pretty brutal, my legs were tired but felt fine, but I could not get comfortable on the saddle anymore. Luckily, I befriended Kim from Nebraska. Her back was tightening up so we talked to keep our minds off the discomfort(she ended up with platinum). Once I got my butt of the saddle I was fine, but jeezuz!!
All in all, alot less spectacle than I thought it was going to be.
I was blessed with no flats, mechanicals or worse and accomplished what I set out to do.

good enough..

Whats Next???


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

dirtrodr, I finished just a couple minutes ahead of you so probably passed you somewhere along Silverbell or thereabouts. I was dragging a bit through Rancho Vistoso and starting to cramp a little but I was able to fall in with a group of riders from Canyon Ranch that really flew and let me re-energize a bit. I stayed with them and then we joined another fast group along Silverbell, everyone taking a pull until there were just 4 of us left at the finish. So I was able to finish at a little over 5:32, my 2nd-fastest time ever, and I was happy with that. A great ride on an equally great day, and I'm already looking forward to next year's El Tour.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

My wife and I did the 67 mile route.. our first El Tour. It was so much fun. We did it in 5hrs. 4 min. and averaged 14.5 mph. That was great for us; we have only been riding since May. We had a few trepidations regarding the start but it was fine; no crashes or problems. the river crossing at Sabino Canyon was a little longer than we thought it would be, about 1/4 mile throught soft sand shoulder-to-shoulder with hundreds of other bikers.

All -in-all it was a great day. The weather was perfect, there was support stations about every six miles, event support staff all along the way, and a terrific job done by the police, sherriff, and other law enforcement to make a safe route. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

azpeterb said:


> dirtrodr, I finished just a couple minutes ahead of you so probably passed you somewhere along Silverbell or thereabouts. I was dragging a bit through Rancho Vistoso and starting to cramp a little but I was able to fall in with a group of riders from Canyon Ranch that really flew and let me re-energize a bit. I stayed with them and then we joined another fast group along Silverbell, everyone taking a pull until there were just 4 of us left at the finish. So I was able to finish at a little over 5:32, my 2nd-fastest time ever, and I was happy with that. A great ride on an equally great day, and I'm already looking forward to next year's El Tour.


 Congrats on the time:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

azchris said:


> My wife and I did the 67 mile route.. our first El Tour. It was so much fun. We did it in 5hrs. 4 min. and averaged 14.5 mph. That was great for us; we have only been riding since May. We had a few trepidations regarding the start but it was fine; no crashes or problems. the river crossing at Sabino Canyon was a little longer than we thought it would be, about 1/4 mile throught soft sand shoulder-to-shoulder with hundreds of other bikers.
> 
> All -in-all it was a great day. The weather was perfect, there was support stations about every six miles, event support staff all along the way, and a terrific job done by the police, sherriff, and other law enforcement to make a safe route. Can't wait for next year.


 Couldn't agree more about the operations 

Yeah that crossing was crazy!.......Moooo!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

My son finished the 109 mile route in just about 8 hours and 30 minutes. Not bad for a 9-year old kid riding his own bike. The proud papa was right behind.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> My son finished the 109 mile route in just about 8 hours and 30 minutes. Not bad for a 9-year old kid riding his own bike. The proud papa was right behind.


Holy cow, that's incredible! That's amazing for a kid that age, especially for one not on a tandem....he must have been one of the youngest finishers, if not the youngest. Congratulations!


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Nice job broham!!



dirtrodr said:


> Whats Next???


Monkeybutt and SuLing on one tandem, you and I on the other, platinum level.


----------



## dirtrodr (Aug 28, 2007)

Tschai said:


> Monkeybutt and SuLing on one tandem, you and I on the other, platinum level.


:idea: Hmmm!


----------



## sportyj (Oct 23, 2007)

A KID DID all 109! WHOA!?!?! Nice!

This was my first century, as a pretty new rider I was pleased with my 6:36! GOLD for the gal! Going for platinum next year. What an AWESOME ride, loved every second of it.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

*Was a Perfect day,*

For a 109 mile ride! 

Well I had a great day... Ended up just squeaking under the 5 hour mark @ 4:59:16, for Platinum!! 

I heeded all the advice hear and arrived at the start about 4:20am, got about 1/3 of the way back in Gold, went smooth hanging out there, had a friend watch my stuff for bathroom runs... Took about 2 minutes to roll pass the start line.. Even being this close I passed tons of people, obviously that should not have been in the gold section, I even lined up by a bunch of TNT folks in Gold.... 

Before the first wash I was able to make it to a very large pack, barely without blowing up, Of course coming out of the wash the pack was exploded.... I couldn't get my cleat engaged and watched many go right by me and was by myself chasing about 3 guys just ahead, caught those guys and more very fast riders came by in a single file line, I jumped hard and hung on.... and we caught a giant pack.... after that it was great, recovered and just cruised.... this was great fun, felt like being on a roller coaster after some climbing then downhill rollers... with a sea of colors going up and down... and I felt great. 

Stayed in the pack until the 2nd wash and I could start to feel the affects of the fast pack, so decided to just go my own pace and not push myself, and did that up the wall and the first few climbs, but again started feeling good and found myself with a smaller group, I think a larger group caught us from behind and then started picking up small groups ahead and again I was in a giant pack flying!! Stayed with the group until about the 85 mile mark and the last 1/4 of the group went off the back me included... oh well, at this point I wanted to get in without cramping... As I was just about out of water. So the group of us about 15-20 slowed down some but in the end really picked it up upon reliazing that the 5 hour mark was in reach, being a girl I was well in the 'girl' platium time, but the guys were trying for theirs... so coming into the finish area the announcer was screaming that this is it and we all just sprinted in.... being the last group to hit under 5 hours!!! That was pretty exciting, in the chute everyone was high-fiving, incredible feeling! 

Congrats to everyone else, looks like alot of people had a great ride... including a 9 year old, way to go. My friend road her longest ride of 67 miles, so a good day all around. 

I also want to say what a great town/state.. you people live in, on Sunday I went to the Desert musuem, just beautiful the whole area... Monday walked along one of the wash trials in the beautiful sunshine.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Most memorable moment:
The entire El Tour event was fantastic but here was my favorite moment.
Upon leaving the 66 mile start there is an overpass about 1/2 mile away. Being back in the pack I looked-up and saw this ribbon of color moving like a snake over the overpass. The pack was riding about six abreast and flying; a beautiful sight.

Congrats to all the riders in the event.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> My son finished the 109 mile route in just about 8 hours and 30 minutes. Not bad for a 9-year old kid riding his own bike. The proud papa was right behind.


Dude, I'm not sure if you're aware of this and my quick run through the ride results may be off, but I'm pretty sure your son was the youngest rider to finish the 109 distance! They have a "junior" category for riders 12 & under....looks like there were 7 of them (3 12 y.o.'s, 2 11 y.o.'s, a 10 y.o. and your son the 9 y.o.). That really is an incredible achievement and you should be quite proud! A little Lance in the making?


----------

